# $300 REWARD. No ? ASKED-Harvey NORTH DAKOTA: 10-24-2003



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Well I am about to drop over from a heart attack. I was cleaning out my stuff in my buddies truck this weekend and set my jacket, waders...And goose calls down, got bit by a dog so i ran inside...come back out and everything was gone. Lost all my BANDS... I am about to hurl i feel so sick. Thats about $500 shot. Now I have to start over. Cannot believe this happend to me. I will never put another band on my lanyard, from now on I will get replicas from ebay. Its not worth it...This happend in front of the CENEX gas station car wash in Harvey, if anybody has heard any rumors of finding stuff I will do about anything to get my lanyard back. Thanks
Blake


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

You got to be kidding me Blake...that is pretty ****ty. :eyeroll: Did you say anything to Cenex? A lot of gas stations have cameras on their pumps watching for gas-n-goes or at least write down license plate numbers? Maybe they saw something on camera. I'd definitely file a report, I think with amount of stuff stolen the bastard who did it would probably be up for a felony if caught.

You can replace the calls and the other stuff but you can't replace the bands. Hopefully you can find the S.O.B. and get your stuff back.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I lost the only four I have gotten in a similar manner. Left the lanyard on the front seat as I was praticing with the calls. wnet into pay for the gas and they where gone.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ouch.....man that really sucks. Some things just can't be replaced.

I know of a guy who had a mount collection from all over the world, one of the best sets you can find......went up in a fire. I agree with Jones, act quick before it gets erased and see if there's film footage.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

BLAKE ARE YOU SERIOUS? That is soooo up it's not even imaginable... OMG That burns my ***... Get the Video from cenex and Nail the mother .... God help me if I were there to catch the him...... :eyeroll: I feel for you right now bro... YOu will never be able to replace the memories.. Kinda scares me about all the **** I put on mine, gonna have to keep it on from now on I guess. Son of a ***** I can't believe someone would do that...


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

We can only hope bad things happen to the bastard that stole your stuff.

Heres to the curse of the stolen bands. :beer:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Sorry to hear that! I hope by some miracle you are able to catch the bastard and add his nuts to your lanyard. It is unreal to me the gall some people have to just grab something in public that isnt theirs and take off with it. :evil:


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I know exactly where all my bands are, they aren't on a lanyard and they never leave the house. That being said, the thief is a real loser. To me bands represent a sort of personal accomplishment. Someone else's band wouldn't mean a thing to me. My own are priceless.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Good Luck Blake

I know that gas station and I would be amazed if there is a camera watching over the pumps. I believe I have seen a camera watching over the cash registar though.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry to hear it Blake...
I know I'd be lost with out my calls....In all honestly it was probably some young punk local?

Mav....


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I would put signs up all around the area offering a reward if it was a kid around there he undoubtedly bragged to his friends one of them will rat him out for 100 bucks.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Guys,
Thanks for the suggestions. I filed a police report, and the officer said what you guys did, the kids usually talk so he sounded optimistic. I have made reward signs and will be going down Thursday to hang them in the highschool. Hopefully the good lord is on my side. I have posted a similar thread on almost all Forums I can think of. If anybody else has suggestions I could really use em. Thanks again.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Blaker Call me tomorrow between 1:50 and 4:30, it's a long shot, but what the hell, we can try...  Also (I will be/you should) be watching E-Bay just in case...


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Blake,
I feel for you. Material things can be replaced, things like bands never can be. Those are memories and that can not be replaced.

This might be beside the point, but, I have a problem with a moderator who drops f-bombs and expletives in a post like they are just part of his everyday vocabulary. It takes a lot of the credibility away from the site. I have in the past used an occasional colorful word to make a point, but when a post is blatantly littered with that kind of stuff, it makes me wonder if I want to be associated with a site that promotes such a person as a moderator. There are many young people that read this site, in fact it looks like Austin is one of them.

Austin, do your parents have any soap, they need to use it.

cootkiller


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey cootkiller, im sorry if you are offended. I edited my post, just for you.... This is something that really hit hard, Blake is a good friend and It really angers me that this happened to him, in a place I thought was relatively safe to trust people. I probably shouldn't have used the words that I did, but ya know what? Things happen...

I'm not sure anyone really cares if you are associated with NoDak Outdoors, from the people I've met and talked to that use the site regularly, you're not one of the most liked people, here or anywhere for that matter....

I'd tell you what you can do with that soap, but it might offend you...  :eyeroll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It sucks that it happened, and I have censors in there for a reason.

Let's just try and get the bands back!


----------



## duck plucker (Aug 6, 2003)

Sounds like the same SOB's that ripped off all my buddies **** in Harvey. If anyone hears of or see's someone walking around with a Arctic Cat Gear Bag and Arctic Camo clothing. Kick the **** of of him strip him naked and send me a PM and we can arrange shipment back to the owner of this guy's property.


----------

